# What kind of snails are these?



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

I looked at pictures of all common snails (e.g. european ramshorn, pond snail, etc.) and I can't find it.
It's a small, light-brown snail, with black spots on its back. It's a ramshorn, with a chestnut-colored body. They don't seem to breed very fast. I got it with a cutting of Anarchis.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Leopard ramshorn? If it is, it's the same species as the "regular" ramshorn with the addition of spots, I believe. Do they look like this?

http://www.snailshop.co.uk/pictures/1431/5/470165-1.jpg


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes! That's exactly what they look like. Thanks Leah!!!


----------

